# Wyndham Resorts - Any cancellations that have been happening - Keeping a list



## Sandy VDH (May 27, 2020)

I have heard some resorts like Bonnet Creek, Ocean Blvd to be specific, are cancellation reservations to keep occupancy rates down, and are planning on operating at less than full occupancy. 

Can we keep a list.....But thought this could be a one post list of the cancellations that are happening and when these cancellations stop. 

I am wondering if anyone has heard about Smoky Mountains, or had their reservations cancelled. 

TIA


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2020)

My round one cancellations, check in date through June 14. I don't use ARP. Maybe there will be no other way to keep a reservation, though.

Emerald Grande
PCB (deeded owner)
Great Smokies Lodge
Smoky Mountain Resort


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 28, 2020)

My Wyndham cancelled reservations to date (though I would have cancelled them myself had they not done so - just to be clear):

Newport Onshore - 4/3-4/6 (long weekend)
National Harbor - 4/17-4/20 (long weekend)
Midtown 45  - 5/1-5/4 (long weekend)
OTA - 5/15-5/18 (long weekend)
Bonnet Creek - 5/26-5/31 (anniversary)
OTA 5/29 - 6/1 (long weekend)
National Harbor 5/29-6/1 (long weekend)
National Harbor 6/12-6/15 (long weekend)

The last trip to NH for 6/12-6/15 I just received notification of cancellation yesterday.  I'm OK with it all - it's a sign of the times.  We're hoping to keep some of our reservations heading into July/August timeframe though.


----------



## vacatiionking (May 30, 2020)

My fixed week June 13-20 at Newport Onshore is cancelled.  Don't know what Wyndham will do for me.  I don't suppose they will give me back my maintenance fees.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 30, 2020)

vacatiionking said:


> My fixed week June 13-20 at Newport Onshore is cancelled.  Don't know what Wyndham will do for me.  I don't suppose they will give me back my maintenance fees.


I have no idea if it even interests you, but they are offering free fixed to points conversion right now. You can still have your fixed week and room, but you have to “claim” it before a certain time, or you can use the points. That would let you still get use of the room’s value.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2020)

Question on the cancellations that were for guests.  Are they putting the GC back in your account?


----------



## Eric B (May 31, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Question on the cancellations that were for guests.  Are they putting the GC back in your account?



Source:









						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




Frequently Asked Questions
.....

What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?

If your guest confirmation is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your vacation points, housekeeping credits, reservation transaction(s), and any other fees associated with the reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest confirmations will only be returned for canceled reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 31, 2020)

I had a June 6 checkin, with a guest confirmation on it, that was cancelled on May 26th.  The guest confirmation was returned in the last day or so.  I called a couple days ago and was assured it would be returned within 72 hours (I don't think my call is what triggered the credit).   For earlier cancellations, guest confirmations were not returned. I think the crediting of GC's is new (thank goodness) with this most recent policy of cancelling guest reservations.


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2020)

So... I had an RCI exchange at Plantation and they never sent over the confirmation. So on my RCI page it has moved over to Completed Vacations but in reality, I'm still stuck at home. So there goes $239 exchange fee and 128k Wyndham points. Sometimes it feels as though it is a big chess game, and then they come along and swipe all of the pieces away.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2020)

bendadin said:


> So... I had an RCI exchange at Plantation and they never sent over the confirmation. So on my RCI page it has moved over to Completed Vacations but in reality, I'm still stuck at home. So there goes $239 exchange fee and 128k Wyndham points. Sometimes it feels as though it is a big chess game, and then they come along and swipe all of the pieces away.


Was it for an exchange today?  It moves over on day of check in.  It doesn't mean you can't go.  Call the resort and let them know when you will be arriving.  If you wanted to cancel, I think it is too late if your check in is today or in the past.


----------



## chapjim (May 31, 2020)

bendadin said:


> So... I had an RCI exchange at Plantation and they never sent over the confirmation. So on my RCI page it has moved over to Completed Vacations but in reality, I'm still stuck at home. So there goes $239 exchange fee and 128k Wyndham points. Sometimes it feels as though it is a big chess game, and then they come along and swipe all of the pieces away.



Or, like being in an aircraft hangar full of aircraft.  You're at one end, the door's at the other end and someone turns the lights off.


----------



## chapjim (May 31, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Question on the cancellations that were for guests.  Are they putting the GC back in your account?



I had three GCs returned sometime yesterday or today.  They were some of my freebies so I wasn't sure I'd get them back.

Can I roll GCs forward along with the points?  (Kidding!)


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Was it for an exchange today?  It moves over on day of check in.  It doesn't mean you can't go.  Call the resort and let them know when you will be arriving.  If you wanted to cancel, I think it is too late if your check in is today or in the past.



The resort didn't have my reservation. I checked on Friday. The RCI rep was trying to get in touch with them but couldn't.  And she said that they were having a hard time with this because they fax these to the resorts and since they are working at home, it doesn't work all that well. And when I checked today, they still don't have my reservation. I'll call them tomorrow. The last thing I want to do is drive 10 hours and not have a place to stay.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 31, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I had three GCs returned sometime yesterday or today.  They were some of my freebies so I wasn't sure I'd get them back.
> 
> Can I roll GCs forward along with the points?  (Kidding!)


I think that is a very valid question - if we can't use the GC's, we should be able to roll them in to next year.  That's a long way off, but if that is how things end up, I think it's a valid expectation.  I have heard rumblings here and there that maybe no guests the remainder of 2020. I talked to Club Pass today and that is what the VC there was saying.  But we all know, things can change at any time.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 31, 2020)

I'm at Bonnet Creek right now and can see why so many were cancelled. Only T5 is open. T6 is getting completely remodelled. All other towers have been updated at thos point. T6 is getting an exterior and interior refurb, so if you booked a presidential, expect it to be canceled. I think mine got kept because I booked a 1 bedroom, most of the 1 bedrooms are empty, but the 2 bedrooms are half filled. If I had to guess, the resort is currently at 10% occupancy.


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I think that is a very valid question - if we can't use the GC's, we should be able to roll them in to next year.  That's a long way off, but if that is how things end up, I think it's a valid expectation.  I have heard rumblings here and there that maybe no guests the remainder of 2020. I talked to Club Pass today and that is what the VC there was saying.  But we all know, things can change at any time.



Or why refund GC at all if they won't be accepting them until next year?


----------



## chapjim (May 31, 2020)

bendadin said:


> The resort didn't have my reservation. I checked on Friday. The RCI rep was trying to get in touch with them but couldn't.  And she said that they were having a hard time with this because they fax these to the resorts and since they are working at home, it doesn't work all that well. And when I checked today, they still don't have my reservation. I'll call them tomorrow. The last thing I want to do is drive 10 hours and not have a place to stay.



Fax?  Really?  They fax documents?


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Fax?  Really?  They fax documents?



Fax I knew. That is why it takes so long for DVC to set up the incoming exchange.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 1, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Or why refund GC at all if they won't be accepting them until next year?



Cost of refunding a GC would be de minimis to Wyndham if they won't be accepting them until next year, but it gives the appearance of responsiveness to complaints received about not refunding them.  Seems pretty rational and might quell some displeasure in the customers.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I think that is a very valid question - if we can't use the GC's, we should be able to roll them in to next year.  That's a long way off, but if that is how things end up, I think it's a valid expectation.  I have heard rumblings here and there that maybe no guests the remainder of 2020. I talked to Club Pass today and that is what the VC there was saying.  But we all know, things can change at any time.




No GC's for all of 2021 is a good possibility also. The additional amount of points pushed to 2021 will be chasing limited availability. To help owners book for personal use Wyndham may continue to limit or eliminate all reservations  with GC'S (rentals) for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 1, 2020)

dgalati said:


> No GC's for all of 2021 is a good possibility also. The additional amount of points pushed to 2021 will be chasing limited availability. To help owners book for personal use Wyndham may continue to limit or eliminate all reservations  with GC'S (rentals) for the foreseeable future.


I've been pretty much living my life 2 weeks at a time for the past few months.  I'm surely not going to start worrying about 2021 at this point in time.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 1, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm at Bonnet Creek right now and can see why so many were cancelled. Only T5 is open. T6 is getting completely remodelled. All other towers have been updated at thos point. T6 is getting an exterior and interior refurb, so if you booked a presidential, expect it to be canceled. I think mine got kept because I booked a 1 bedroom, most of the 1 bedrooms are empty, but the 2 bedrooms are half filled. If I had to guess, the resort is currently at 10% occupancy.


Thanks for the first hand observation and update!  Makes me less hopeful for our July reservation for a 2BR Pres, though.  Because it was a reschedule from an April stay, we obviously aren't going to be at the top of the list.  Maybe I would have been better off choosing a 2BR Deluxe, ugh.

ETA: Sorry to get slightly off topic from this thread!  No cancellation as of yet for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2020)

What is to stop Wyndham from cancelling reservations from here on out, just on a whim, with a virus as their excuse?  This has gotten ridiculous.  Yes, we had some cancellations of guests for June.  It's baffling that this virus would cause such disruption.  People want to travel.  Myrtle Beach is open.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 1, 2020)

Friend of mine just got off a ventilator after a week.  They moved her to a private room for a day or two, then had to move her back to the ICU to up her oxygen provision and increase their ability to observe her better.  IMHO, there have clearly been impacts from the virus on a micro level to my social circle and on a macro level throughout society in the U.S.  Given a 13-month reservation window with Wyndham, I would expect them to be able to address cancellation/reservation issues by next May (13 months after everything got shut down), but more likely by the end of this year for the more wide open standard reservation window has passed.  Just my speculation, of course.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 1, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> Thanks for the first hand observation and update!  Makes me less hopeful for our July reservation for a 2BR Pres, though.  Because it was a reschedule from an April stay, we obviously aren't going to be at the top of the list.  Maybe I would have been better off choosing a 2BR Deluxe, ugh.
> 
> ETA: Sorry to get slightly off topic from this thread!  No cancellation as of yet for me.



Here are some pics I just took of Tower 6. The pool is being refurbed too.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Friend of mine just got off a ventilator after a week.  They moved her to a private room for a day or two, then had to move her back to the ICU to up her oxygen provision and increase their ability to observe her better.  IMHO, there have clearly been impacts from the virus on a micro level to my social circle and on a macro level throughout society in the U.S.  Given a 13-month reservation window with Wyndham, I would expect them to be able to address cancellation/reservation issues by next May (13 months after everything got shut down), but more likely by the end of this year for the more wide open standard reservation window has passed.  Just my speculation, of course.


So sorry to hear your friend is going through this, and you're going through the worry and stress as well.  It is very real for us here, too.  No friends or colleagues hospitalized, thankfully, but a few have been pretty sick with it...including a couple of DH's colleagues.  They're in an essential industry and have some functions that have to be done on site, so we've been through the fretting of potential exposure (we actually both think we had mild cases early on) and quarantining and all of that.  Quite a few deaths in our area, with so many at elder care facilities which is just so sad.  So I fully appreciate a reduced occupancy at the resorts to keep this thing at bay, or at least a slow burn.  But, that said, we also feel like we'll be ready to get away in a month or so if we can.  We're in Connecticut, so Florida might not welcome us with open arms anyway!

It would be interesting to know some numbers, like percentage of occupancy that they're aiming at and how far in advance the booking trends usually fill a resort to various capacity percentages for different seasons.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 1, 2020)

I expect to see most resorts that are open operating at 100 percent in July. I base this on Extra Holidays renting units beginning in July. If they are renting and based on Wyndham's 'owners first' policy, the resort units should be at 100 percent operational to allow rentals.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 1, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Here are some pics I just took of Tower 6. The pool is being refurbed too.


While it's good they are making use of the time to do some maintenance (and hopefully means nothing is taken offline for maintenance this fall), wouldn't you think the idea of running at less capacity is to spread the people out? Closing buildings seems counterintuitive to that, to me.  If you shut down a building, shouldn't you reduce your total capacity number by the capacity of that building?


----------



## dgalati (Jun 1, 2020)

55plus said:


> I expect to see most resorts that are open operating at 100 percent in July. I base this on Extra Holidays renting units beginning in July. If they are renting and based on Wyndham's 'owners first' policy, the resort units should be at 100 percent operational to allow rentals.


Question is does Extra Holidays take priority over Owners rentals?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay so from my experience here at Bonnet Creek right now is that they have no clue what the procedures are. Last night at the village center pool, I was told my daughters little ring floaty (the one meant for 2-4 year olds) wasn't allowed bc of CDC regulations and she needed arm floaties. I expressed frustration that those kinds of floaties are for safety and they "made and exception" that she could have one in the regular pool. They dont have any floaties in the river, you have to swim it. I think that's why they were being weird about hers because if she got one then more people would complain because they want to float in the river. I just let her piggyback on me in the river and float in the main pool.

I went to the Grand at 11am to ask to use the pool and the attendant first said Grand guests only, but then the food and beverage manager walked by and said it was allowed. By 2pm I saw a bunch of other owners starting to use the Grand pool. I can tell owners apart because we have wristbands. I was able to eat the pool bar food at our lounge chairs at the Grand pool. They didnt even question the floaty and there were boys tossing a football around by 1pm.

When I ordered food, the bartender didnt know that the owners were told the wristbands give a 10% discount on food and beverages at the Grand. He himself stated so many things were different.

4 out of the 5 pools are okay to be opened. Tower 6 pool is blocked off from the refurb. They finished theming both splash pads to pirates and mini golf is still closed. I think they will open that back up soon along with the pool/river in tower 4 and 5 and the pool in tower 3. Right now the occupancy is so low that they only need the village center and Grand pools open. I was told that the Grand had 60 something reservations for opening day and I'm thinking they may open more pools soon.


----------



## cyntravel (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you for the updates.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 1, 2020)

cyntravel said:


> Thank you for the updates.



No problem. Here is a short video showing how dead it was last night. Not a soul to be seen!


----------



## Aussiedog (Jun 2, 2020)

I made a reservation for SeaWatch last year, owner preference.  Reservation was to start June 20.  I was notified 3 days ago that my reservation was cancelled.  At first, after 40 minutes on hold, I was told that the reservation was cancelled because all guest reservations were cancelled.  When I complained that this was my daughter, not a rental, I was then told that it was for capacity limitations and owners' reservations were also cancelled.  When I told them that 3 weeks ago I called and was told that everything was fine and my reservation was in good shape, crickets....  I complained in writing and asked for another summer week but I am not holding my breath.  I am ready to bail.


----------



## vkrn (Jun 2, 2020)

I had a Bonnet Creek guest reservation (my daughter) cancelled for June 6-13. Was cancelled about 2 weeks out. First with a Robo call to her, then an email to me.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

vkrn said:


> I had a Bonnet Creek guest reservation (my daughter) cancelled for June 6-13. Was cancelled about 2 weeks out. First with a Robo call to her, then an email to me.



I asked one of the employees at Bonnet Creek, the staff is mostly still furloughed without pay with no known date when they are coming back. Only tower 5 is open and it's dead. I'm going to take a pic at night when you can see the lights of people's rooms to show how empty it truly is her right now. When they do open back up, dont expect tower 6 or the pool area to be opened or floaties in the rivers. Right now you have to reserve your pool time using this link:





__





						Book Now | BC Activities
					






					bcactivities.checkfront.com
				




My guess is that they are using a select few local owners as Guinea pigs to get procedures worked out before opening back up to 50% capacity. Right now I actually think they are at 5%. I think I was allowed to still keep my reservation because my address is 40 miles away and I'm occupying a 1 bedroom.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 2, 2020)

Reserve your pool time! Are you kidding me? It's summer in Florida and not close to a beach, and you basically have to get permission to use an amenity you pay for in your maintenance fees.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Interesting analysis @cbyrne1174 , thanks again for sharing your first hand experience!  Was check in done in person or virtually?

And the pool reservation thing, I kinda like it for just normal times, it would cut down on the people that hog chairs literally all day with their stuff on them and come and go from the pool for hours at at time without "breaking camp"

Plus for now, there's that whole pesky global pandemic thing that we're still in, so they have to do something to keep people distanced.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> Interesting analysis @cbyrne1174 , thanks again for sharing your first hand experience!  Was check in done in person or virtually?
> 
> And the pool reservation thing, I kinda like it for just normal times, it would cut down on the people that hog chairs literally all day with their stuff on them and come and go from the pool for hours at at time without "breaking camp"
> 
> Plus for now, there's that whole pesky global pandemic thing that we're still in, so they have to do something to keep people distanced.



You are given a temp card to access your room when you check in from your car, then have to go to the presentation desk to get your wristbands where they try to sign you up for sales.

I prefer the way the Grand pool is doing it. You show up whenever you want to swim. There's no reservation and they take your last name and seat you and give you towels. When you leave the pool, they spray the chair you sat in and you drop your towels off. It's exactly like a hostess/bus boy in a restaurant.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

55plus said:


> Reserve your pool time! Are you kidding me? It's summer in Florida and not close to a beach, and you basically have to get permission to use an amenity you pay for in your maintenance fees.



They will probably adapt to how the Wyndham Grand is doing it. You show up whenever and they seat you and sanitize your chair when you're done.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

Here is the message for your pool reservation:

Below is some important information in regards to your reservation. Please read through each section as it will give you some helpful tips to better enjoy your time on the pool deck.

_(Guests under the age of 14 must be accompanied by an adult at all times).

(Please note that all activities and amenities are only available for guests staying on Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort at the time of their reservation)._

*Check In:

*To check in, head to the designated entrance gate on the VC / Main Pool deck, which is located on the ramp by the breezeway closest to the ping-pong table by the BLUE umbrella. *

*Please have your entire party together when checking in.

*Please do not arrive before your time slot begins. You can arrive at any point within your time slot, but please note that all guests will be asked to leave promptly at the end of the time slot to allow for proper sanitation. 

*You do not need to bring a copy of your invoice when checking in to the pool, but we ask all guests to wear their wrist bands that they received upon checking in to their room.

*Basic Information/Safety Procedures:*



*We ask that you practice social distancing while around property and on the pool deck.



*We are maintaining a 50% occupancy on the pool deck.



*We will be increasing sanitation of high contact touch points as well as sanitizing the pool chairs between each time slot.



*For your safety, we have placed seating sections around the pool deck keeping a 6 foot distance between them. We ask that you please do not move the seating and keep to the walkways furthest from the chairs.



*When you check in for your time slot, our pool attendant will direct you to your seats. Parties may be separated based on location availability. Seat location cannot be chosen and no switching is allowed.



*Pool towels will be given to your party when you enter the pool deck and collected when you depart.



*Please do not bring any food on to the pool deck for the safety of everyone. However, drinks will be allowed (no glass).



*The pool deck will have one entrance (located near the *BLUE* umbrella at the gate with the ramp closest to the breezeway) and one exit (located near the *ORANGE* umbrella at the gate closest to the craft studio/restrooms).



*Pool toys are prohibited (such as pool noodles, inner tubes, etc.) However, flotation safety devices are allowed (such as life jackets and water wings).



*Due to limited capacity on the pool deck, hot tubs and splash pads will be closed until further notice.



*We are not liable for any personal items left unattended on the pool deck.



*Parties and decorations are not permitted on property or on any of our pool decks.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 2, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Here is the message for your pool reservation:
> 
> Below is some important information in regards to your reservation. Please read through each section as it will give you some helpful tips to better enjoy your time on the pool deck.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a lot of fun.  Bet sales business is booming.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun.  Bet sales business is booming.



They furloughed most the staff to compensate for lack of sales. Most of the employees are still furloughed and have had no income for 2 months because of how broken FL's unemployment system is. Bonnet Creek's 2020 MF are $4.18 per thousand before taxes and reserve fund. I thought that money was meant for utilities,  staff, housekeeping and maintain the grounds, but apparently not....

My guess why they are limiting reservations is more because they want the owners to be using their points when they are more likely to make a retail purchase. For the next few months, they know nobody in their right mind will make a purchase, not that it makes financial sense 90% of the time in the first place. I personally think Bonnet Creek is operating on a skeleton staff right now so they dont have to pay the employees while they still are getting everyone's maintenance fees.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 2, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> They furloughed most the staff to compensate for lack of sales. Most of the employees are still furloughed and have had no income for 2 months because of how broken FL's unemployment system is. Bonnet Creek's 2020 MF are $4.18 per thousand before taxes and reserve fund. I thought that money was meant for utilities,  staff, housekeeping and maintain the grounds, but apparently not....
> 
> My guess why they are limiting reservations is more because they want the owners to be using their points when they are more likely to make a retail purchase. For the next few months, they know nobody in their right mind will make a purchase, not that it makes financial sense 90% of the time in the first place. I personally think Bonnet Creek is operating on a skeleton staff right now so they dont have to pay the employees while they still are getting everyone's maintenance fees.



Pretty cynical view of things but I sure can't say you're wrong.  Resorts and resort systems have to do what they think is best for their survival.  They may get it wrong but they have to try.

Over on LMR Wanted, there's a string with San Antonio in the title.  One of the posters says "she heard" [unattributed] that Wyndham would not be accepting guests for the rest of 2020.  I asked if that was system-wide or just that one resort.  She thinks it is system-wide.   If true, that's something us mere owners would like to know, don't you think?  Also, if true, it means you're understating the case by saying "the next few months."


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 2, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Pretty cynical view of things but I sure can't say you're wrong.  Resorts and resort systems have to do what they think is best for their survival.  They may get it wrong but they have to try.
> 
> Over on LMR Wanted, there's a string with San Antonio in the title.  One of the posters says "she heard" [unattributed] that Wyndham would not be accepting guests for the rest of 2020.  I asked if that was system-wide or just that one resort.  She thinks it is system-wide.   If true, that's something us mere owners would like to know, don't you think?  Also, if true, it means you're understating the case by saying "the next few months."



That would make sense. They are just going to do whatever they can to survive. Is it legal for them to charge owners the cost of staff wages, but not use it to pay them?


----------



## GRapuser (Jun 3, 2020)

Two thoughts on this...First, in an interview that Michael Brown gave last we he claimed that reservations for July and August were not far behind what they were last year. The way I interpret what has been posted, during the initial re-opening phase, which is the month of June for most resorts, they are operating at reduced capacity and severely limiting the number of guests. Once they reach the date for open reservations, however, they plan to be at close to full capacity (subject to restrictions of the local health dept and states). He also mentioned the new check-in and cleaning procedures and at least implied that every resort would be going with RFID wristbands for room keys (which some already have). If a resort is accepting new reservations, then it makes no sense that at the same time they would be cancelling guest reservations that have already been made. They did claim to be favoring owners over guests, but I would be surprised if this lasts more than a month or two, and they are currently still allowing me to put a guest name on a July reservation. All of that leads me to doubt the rumors that GC's will not be allowed for the rest of the year.

Also, regarding maintenance fees, they are set by the HOA and are used to balance the budget. If the resorts are saving money by furloughing employees, the money saved would be kept at the resort. However, my guess is that the money saved now will be used to implement the new cleaning procedures and to buy equipment that is necessary for enhanced sterilization. As the manager for a business, I am looking at ridiculous increases in the cost of cleaning supplies and products, and Wyndham resorts are probably anticipating that for the rest of the year as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see a hefty increase in maintenance fees next year to pay for added costs of cleaning.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 3, 2020)

chapjim said:


> One of the posters says "she heard" [unattributed] that Wyndham would not be accepting guests for the rest of 2020. I asked if that was system-wide or just that one resort. She thinks it is system-wide. If true, that's something us mere owners would like to know, don't you think?


This is all over the Wyndham FB groups, with no better attribution or details. But I'd suspect that's where they heard it.


----------



## ausman (Jun 3, 2020)

vacatiionking said:


> My fixed week June 13-20 at Newport Onshore is cancelled.  Don't know what Wyndham will do for me.  I don't suppose they will give me back my maintenance fees.



My June 18-25 reservation at Newport Onshore was also cancelled today. I think Rhode Island is not opened up to the Hospitality industry yet.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 3, 2020)

basham said:


> My June 18-25 reservation at Newport Onshore was also cancelled today. I think Rhode Island is not opened up to the Hospitality industry yet.



My Long Wharf (Newport) reservations for the 20th to 26th were also cancelled.


----------



## keno999 (Jun 3, 2020)

I had June 15 reservation at Taos that I cancelled a couple of weeks ago but got this this morning:

As the COVID-19 situation evolves, Club Wyndham Taos will have to remain temporarily closed at this time. 

We will cancel your upcoming reservation  for you — you do not need to take any action — and the points, housekeeping and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to the account within 72 hours. 

We are so sorry your vacation is on hold. We know how much you look forward to living your bucket list with Club Wyndham. We would love to help you book a future vacation and send you personalized travel suggestions for your next trip. Tell us more about your upcoming travel plans, and we’ll reach out to you to help get you on your next vacation.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 3, 2020)

I just checked into Plantation Resort on an RCI exchange that I made last week. Other than taking their time notifying the resort, check in was easy. Two people working checkin and one for the parking pass. The section that we are in looks pretty full. We will check out the pools tomorrow and see how they social distance on a shuttle. Everyone had on masks at Costco while hardly anybody wore a mask at Walmart.

The pools etc have limits such as 150 outdoor pool, 80 lazy river, 5 fitness center, etc. We took the shuttle to the beach. There were three of us and two other people. And that was all he was going to carry. At Surfside Beach, there was a single row of families with chairs and umbrellas. But then again there is a portuguese man of war warning so that probably affected it.

We took a ride to North Myrtle Beach to see the Wyndham resorts, which we never did find. lol But, there were people everywhere. Probably not Myrtle Beach people everywhere but certainly new order Coronavirus people everywhere. And nobody wore face masks so much so that my 13 year old felt the need to put her mask on (while in the car.)


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 5, 2020)

We had 2 reservations in Kauai (Bali Hai), the week of June 15th that Wyndham cancelled on June 2nd.  These were in owner's names.  (We know we aren't going to Hawaii this month, just haven't cancelled the reservations - kind of letting things run their course to see what happens). My sister's Southwest flights from NYC to Kauai (after multiple changes, were cancelled a day or two ago). The flights many of us had got changed many times as flights from the mainland to Hawaii continually got cancelled.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 5, 2020)

Expect any reservations booked during the 60 day VIP discount window to get cancelled.

Pompano Beach FL resorts are still closed, so those have been cancelled 7-10 days before check in.

Hawaii still has the 14 day self quarantine being imposed for guests arriving through June 30. There’s likely no reason to go unless you can afford to stay well beyond the required 14 days. 

We’d go to BC but with the current low occupancy being adhered to it’s unlikely our reservations will be honored. We live too far away to drive and it’s very difficult trying to rearrange flights on such short notice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm curious if my June 22nd Clearwater 2 night stay will be honored. I booked it on 5/10 and live in a neighboring county.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 5, 2020)

I just booked a Star Island reservation for next week 6/8-6/12 and it actually went through. I'm pretty sure their bookings are extremely low because Disney is still closed. I had some extra points left from not being able to do rentals, so I'm desperate enough to give Star Island a 2nd try >.<


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 6, 2020)

Now the system let me book Clearwater last minute:


----------



## Aussiedog (Jun 6, 2020)

About a week ago their vacation planner made a reservation for me at Kingsgate for later this month, a depressing alternative to the reservation for my family that they cancelled at SeaWatch.  Two days later it was cancelled.  I was told by one of their agents that it is really not capacity control per se, but more a desire to free up space for people who have millions of points to use.  And this was a reservation in my name as a points owner, not made for someone else.  They are cancelling reservations made with guest names and then cancelling the most recent owner reservations.  Hello?


----------



## bendadin (Jun 7, 2020)

So we spent a few days at Plantation Resort through an RCI exchange. It was my replacement for when Wyndham canceled my reservations for the second half of June. But that didn't happen. They confirmed them all. So I adjusted and had a very long drive from Myrtle Beach to PCB. I just checked into Panama City Beach for a night. So this is my first "new world" Wyndham check-in. Employees wear masks and gloves and there are plexiglass barriers. Some hand sanitizer stations around. I can't quite tell about the pools because of the tropical storm. New in wrapper paper products. It sounded as though the employees take quite a hit from disgruntled guests who want all of the amenities open. 

This is only a one night stay due to the tropical storm. Tomorrow we check into Emerald Grande. Crowds seem lower than Myrtle but then again, the weather is horrible.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 8, 2020)

How long is it taking for them to process the refunds? They said 72 hours, but it has been longer than that, and I would like to make a reservation with those points. I know I could cancel myself, but I don't want to lose the reservation transaction they said they would refund.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 8, 2020)

Just an FYI, our June 19 reservation at Seawatch was NOT cancelled.  We made it at 10 months out.  I called them yesterday and they said the pools are open!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 8, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> How long is it taking for them to process the refunds? They said 72 hours, but it has been longer than that, and I would like to make a reservation with those points. I know I could cancel myself, but I don't want to lose the reservation transaction they said they would refund.


They don't seem to cancel them until about 2 weeks from checkin. It took a couple more days for me to see my guest confirmation. If you want it cancelled sooner and are nervous about the other credits, you can call and ask them to do it. I'm VIP but guessing the same will happen with your reservation transaction (it might take a few more days).  I would call, if I were you.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 8, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> They don't seem to cancel them until about 2 weeks from checkin. It took a couple more days for me to see my guest confirmation. If you want it cancelled sooner and are nervous about the other credits, you can call and ask them to do it. I'm VIP but guessing the same will happen with your reservation transaction (it might take a few more days).  I would call, if I were you.


Thank you! They took care of everything for me on the phone this morning.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 8, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> Thank you! They took care of everything for me on the phone this morning.


Glad it worked out. I have to say the VC's have been really awesome lately that I have spoken to. I am glad to see that they can do more than we can. Sad that at this time it's stuff we should be able to do. But hope for the long run it means more ability to do things that need to get done. With voyager and them on the same system, it became fruitless to call because they couldn't do any more than we could (and it was like Fort Knox to get to Owner Care).  My experiences of late have been much better.


----------

